
Show HN: My 11th grade research project: faster DNA sequence duplicate removal - c0deb0t
https://peerj.com/articles/8275/
======
c0deb0t
I am a high school student, and this is a published paper that I wrote. If you
want to read a shorter blog version of my work, go here:
[https://blog.liudaniel.com/n-grams-BK-
trees](https://blog.liudaniel.com/n-grams-BK-trees).

The general problem is grouping similar DNA/RNA sequences based on something
known as a Unique Molecular Identifier, and then collapsing those groups into
consensus sequences. This helps estimate the number of unique sequences while
efficiently accounting for errors in sequencing or PCR amplification.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask me!

